# Korean for look



## Sipsoo Dragon (Jul 17, 2006)

Hi Group,

Can anyone tell me what 'look' is in Korean..

Pil seung

Ken


----------



## iron_ox (Jul 17, 2006)

Hello all,

v. po-da &#48372;&#45796;
n. il-gyon &#51068; &#44204;

I think.


----------



## Sipsoo Dragon (Jul 17, 2006)

Thanks!!

Tang Soo


----------

